# Nordenau 01.08.09



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand das Höhenprofil der kleinen Runde (37km).
Ich kann im Netz nichts finden.


----------



## Geplagter (28. Juli 2009)

....kuckt er hier: 








Nicht schön aber selten und es sollte einen groben Überblick bieten. Findest Du af der Webseite vom Ski-Club Nordenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Juli 2009)

Geplagter schrieb:


> ....kuckt er hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke ist aber die große Runde!
Ich suche die kleine.
Auf der Ski Club Seite hatte ich auch schon geschaut.


----------



## Rumas (28. Juli 2009)

In was für einen Zustand ist den die Strecke. Hat ja in den letzten Wochen doch des öfteren geregnet. 
Bin in Nordenau 2006 das letzte mal gestartet. Haben sich die Strecken viel verändert? 2006 waren die Runden kürzer und weniger HM wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juli 2009)

also ich war letztes Jahr am Start und dieses Jahr wieder
so wie ich die Strecke in Erinnerung habe war da (bin die kurze Runde gefahren) nicht viel an Singletrail bzw technisch...denke schlechtes Wetter sollte nicht allzu wild sein, hoffe natürlich auf gutes


----------



## hefra (29. Juli 2009)

Vor zwei Jahren war Nordenau Schlammschlacht! Selbst die Waldautobahn war weich! Schön ist was anderes, aber dieses Jahr wirds schon nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## Fahrnix (29. Juli 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren war Nordenau Schlammschlacht! Selbst die Waldautobahn war weich! Schön ist was anderes, aber dieses Jahr wirds schon nicht so schlimm sein.



Letztes Jahr war es schön!

Kleine Veranstaltung, günstigster Beitrag, nette Leute, wenig Bohai und Kawum, nur fahren .

Das Höhenprofil ist mit der großen identisch. Nach 37 (?) km gehts für alle Richtung Ziel. Für die große Runde biegt man kurz vorm Ziel ab und dann macht man halt noch ein paar km um sie zu komplettieren. Steht auch im Netz irgendwo.

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## SBIKERC (1. August 2009)

war eine nette Veranstaltung, gutes Wetter, die Strecke gefiel mir gut (die Abfahrten waren wenigstens etwas technisch) und mit meiner Zeit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden (1:36,30 12HerrenF) habe aber gemerkt das ich im Juli nicht wirklich viel gemacht habe


----------



## Peter88 (2. August 2009)

Ja 
ich fand die Veranstaltung auch richtig gut 
Startzeit, wetter, strecke, Organisation! Top

Ich hätte mir evtl. nur von ein paar Streckenposten gewünscht das sie offensichtlicher die Richtung anzeigen oder mit dem armen rumwuchteln wenn es knifflig wird. Aber die strecke war ja vorbildlich ausgeschildert...

Bis nächstes Jahr
Peter

P.s verdammt  war das ein geile Kuchentheke =)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. August 2009)

Gibt es schon Ergebnislisten irgendwo im Netz?


----------



## Peter88 (2. August 2009)

glaub ich nicht.. es wurde doch gesagt das die "erst" mitte der woche online sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (2. August 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht.. es wurde doch gesagt das die "erst" mitte der woche online sind.



Ergebnisse sind da.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. August 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind da.



Danke schön!


----------



## SBIKERC (3. August 2009)

37km
http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb37-2009.pdf
63km
http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb63-2009.pdf


----------



## hefra (3. August 2009)

Das Rennen in Kurzfassung: Auf Straße ein Höllentempo, so dass ich nur soeben dran bleiben konnte, Berghoch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich im letzten Monat mehr gelernt als trainiert habe, Berg runter liefs gut. Wobei die Abfahrten recht einfach waren wenn man von den paar rießen Steinen absieht die im Weg lagen. Als es dann in der zweiten Runde endlich besser lief habe ich in der besten Abfahrt einen Durchschlag vollbracht. Also Schlauch wechseln. Genervt und wenig motiviert bin ich dann zuende gefahren und mit über 30min Rückstand im Ziel angekommen. 
Fazit Nettes Training, denn Rennen ohne vernünftiges Training klappt nicht.

Die Organisation war wieder top! Nochmals danke an den Taxifahrer der für mich eine Privatfahrt gemacht hat!


----------



## Geplagter (3. August 2009)

Ja, war ne schöne Veranstaltung. Alles gut organisiert, nette Leute und gutes Wetter. Da kommt man gerne wieder.
Strecke hat auch gepasst mit ein paar etwas schwierigeren Abschnitten, also für jeden etwas.


----------



## mbiker2005 (4. August 2009)

Hat jemand Bilder von Nordenau, ich habe keinen Fotografen auf der Strecke gesehen.
Hat jemand Private Bilder ins Netz gestellt?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (4. August 2009)

^^mein Vater hat ein paar gemacht...stelle ich mal heut abend (wenns zeitlich klappt) rein


----------



## SBIKERC (6. August 2009)

so hier die versprochenen Bilder




http://www.arcor.de/palb/foto_detai...os=1&firstVisit=0&interval=0&noInfos=0&stop=0


----------



## SBIKERC (21. September 2010)

so 1 Jahr ist rum
Jemand auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei?


----------



## Honigblume (21. September 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## Erars (21. September 2010)

Ich gehe auch an den Start


----------



## radfee2000 (21. September 2010)

Jepp, freue ich mich schon auf den leider vorletzten Lauf der Trophy... 
trotz des angesagten Wetters (10-12°C und Regen)
Hoffe, der Kuchen ist so lecker, wie letztes Jahr!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2010)

kann mal jemand was zur strecke sagen?
fahre die langstrecke und überlege dort eventuell mit starrgabel zu starten.

die ultra distanz vom p-weg bin ich auch starr gefahren und denke dass ich dadurch keinen nachteil hatte.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. September 2010)

^^war bislang 2 mal in Nordenau und bin je die Kurzdistanz gefahren
die ist wie die meisten Sauerland Marathons zum größten Teil mit Waldautobahnen bestückt
glaub ein kleines Singletrailstück (bergab) ist vorhanden gefolgt von einen doch realitiv holprigen Sotterstück (da habe immer einige einen Platten)
denke starr sollte aber zumindest auf der Kurzdistanz gehen, die lange kenne ich nicht


----------



## mistermoo (22. September 2010)

bin auch am start

im moment ist noch platz im auto ab dortmund, also wenn dann fix melden wenn wer mit will


----------



## Koevin (23. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig einer die Adresse vom Start/Ziel - Bereich für's Navi?

Die Adresse vom Skiclub war meiner Meinung nach falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (23. September 2010)

Hab jetzt die Adresse auch nicht parat,aber Du kannst irgendeine Adresse im Ortskern von Nordenau nehmen.Das ist nicht zu übersehen,da Nordenau eine sehr überschaubare Größe hat.


----------



## Hanni_84 (24. September 2010)

Rrrrrichtig! Wenn man im Auto fahrend in Höhe Nordenau einmal nach links und rechts guckt ist man eh man sich versieht schon wieder raus aus dem Dorf 



PS: Bin auch am Start, obwohl bei mir inzwischen absolut die Luft raus ist für diese Saison


----------



## Honigblume (24. September 2010)

Und zum Sportplatz hin ist es ausgeschildert? 

Das wird so eine knappe Sache morgen, wenn ich es nicht sofort finde bin ich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## SBIKERC (24. September 2010)

^^ich habe leider auch keine genaue Adresse aber es ist ganz einfach

also Nordenau ist wirklci nicht sehr groß
es gibt eine Durchfahrtsstr. die liegt im oberen Teil des Ortes
ganz unten ist der Sportplatz
an der Durchfahrtsstr. standen die beiden letzten Jahre immer so Leute zum einweisen, sollte man aber sonst auch schon an den ganzen Bikern sehen
da den Berg runter fahren bis zu so einen Feld und auf der Wiese parken oder schon direkt auf dem Berg parken
hinter der Wiese ist der Sportplatz und die Anmeldung und noch etwas weiter durch sind die Toiletten


----------



## Fahrnix (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

wie immer eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

Nur der Radwaschplatz war mit einem Hochdruckreiniger ganz schön mickrig . Das geht sicher noch besser.

Gruß


----------



## Dorsic (25. September 2010)

Ja das stimmt,war zum Glück schnell durch so war die Schlange sehr kurz. Nachher hat die Feuerwehr ihre Schläuche aber auch noch zur Verfügung gestellt


----------



## SBIKERC (25. September 2010)

ich fand die Veranstalltung wieder sehr gelungen
wirklich eine schöne Strecke
entgegen zum Starterpaket von Saalhausen gabs fürs gleiche Geld deutlich mehr
zu den Waschplatz kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen, ein Hochdruckreiniger war wirklich wenig
da waren sogar welche die in den Bach gegangen sind und da ihr Bike gesäubert haben *kalt*
war jetzt mein drittes Mal in Nordenau und fand die Veranstaltung wie schon gesagt gelungen, auch wenns bislang meine schlechteste Zeit wurde


----------



## M::::: (26. September 2010)

Ich fand s auch wieder sehr nett. 

Vorsicht: Beim Gästebuch zeigt mein Anti-Virenprogramm eine Trojanerwarnung !!!


----------



## Fahrnix (26. September 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich fand die Veranstalltung wieder sehr gelungen
> wirklich eine schöne Strecke
> entgegen zum Starterpaket von Saalhausen gabs fürs gleiche Geld deutlich mehr
> zu den Waschplatz kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen, ein Hochdruckreiniger war wirklich wenig
> ...



Statt Keks und Schampoo gab es in Saalhausen Nudeln und Bier da .

Einfach gut. Nur Socken könnten ab und zu im Starterpacket sein. Gr. 43 - 45 bitte. Neue Armlinge brauch ich auch ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlos69 (26. September 2010)

Hi all,
gibt es noch keine Ergebnisse von gestern ??

Gruß


----------



## sokofriedhof (26. September 2010)

Hi,

schöne Veranstaltung, Starterpaket fand ich nen Witz,aber nagut,für die paar Euro Startgeld kann man wohl nicht mehr erwarten.
2te Runde war härter als die erste, und ich hab das erste mal gemerkt was es heisst sich nicht richtig zu verpflegen, wurde von noch 8Leuten auf der 2ten Runde Überholt und war stehend Ko und wollte bei den doch ordentlichen Anstiegen echt absteigen, das geht  eigentlich garnicht, naja.

lg,

Christian


----------



## Erars (26. September 2010)

Hi!
Ich war dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Nordenau am Start. Fand die Veranstaltung doch ganz gut. Klar! Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt's immer die man gerne anders hätte, aber was soll's. Hat Spass gemacht und meine Platzierung war auch soweit in Ordnung ^^
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich sicher wieder mit!


----------



## hefra (26. September 2010)

Für mich war das Rennen zu spät im Jahr. Daher bin ich nicht gefahren, außerdem wünsche ich mir eine Lizenzwertung... aber egal, dass hätte mich nicht abgehalten, passte einfach vom Zeitpunkt nicht.

Wer hat den gewonnen?


----------



## epic03 (26. September 2010)

Hey,

gute Veranstaltung, hat Spass gemacht!

Gibt es irgendwo Fotos?

Grüsse


----------



## Pif (26. September 2010)

Fotos: www.sportler1.de

Und Ergebnisse? Fehlanzeige 

Veranstaltung war sehr schön. Wie immer sher familiär und nett. Strecke durch das Wetter richtig fein. Leider hingen die Ergebnisse auch bei Abfahrt nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sokofriedhof (26. September 2010)

Ergebnisse sind auf der HP online.....
Wäre ich mal bis zur Siegerehrung geblieben


----------



## Carlos69 (26. September 2010)

sokofriedhof schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind auf der HP online.....
> Wäre ich mal bis zur Siegerehrung geblieben



Bin ich blind oder warum finde ich die Ergebnisse nicht ???

Du meinst doch auf der http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/ Seite, nicht ??


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2010)

marathon 2010 und unter dem bild sind die links ...


----------



## sokofriedhof (26. September 2010)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder warum finde ich die Ergebnisse nicht ???
> 
> Du meinst doch auf der http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/ Seite, nicht ??



Auf der verlinkten Seite musst du auf  MTB Marathon 2010 klicken  (linke Maustaste), danach etwas runterscrollen (mit dem Rädchen an der Maus) und dann solltest du in in blauer Schrift links zu den ergebnissen finden, näheres dann gerne per Pn


----------



## Carlos69 (26. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> marathon 2010 und unter dem bild sind die links ...



Alles klar, danke.

Hi K_Star, warst Du gestern auch dabei ?

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2010)

war zwar gemeldet, aber irgendwie war die wiesn unserer firma doch etwas heftig.

als der wecker geklingelt hat habe ich mich kurz durchgecheckt und dann beschlossen dass es vielleicht besser ist sich nicht ins auto zu setzen. 


aber nächste woche in langenberg kommt mir nichts dazwischen!


----------



## Carlos69 (26. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> war zwar gemeldet, aber irgendwie war die wiesn unserer firma doch etwas heftig.
> 
> als der wecker geklingelt hat habe ich mich kurz durchgecheckt und dann beschlossen dass es vielleicht besser ist sich nicht ins auto zu setzen.
> 
> ...



Feiern ist auch mal erlaubt 

Überlege noch ob ich es in Langenberg ruhig angehen lasse.
Passiert ja nicht mehr viel in der Wertung.

Na, dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2010)

in der wertung war ich eigentlich noch guter dinge mich verbessern zu können, aber durch den ausfall von nordenau wird das nun nichts mehr für mich.

langenberg ist einfach nen muss!
vom blick vom langenberg hinunter war ich letztes jahr überwältigt.
der anstieg über die schieferplatten, der heftige wind usw. hatten mal ihren ganz eigenen charme.
hoffe nur dass es trocken ist an dem tag, sonst wirds kalt.


----------



## Pif (26. September 2010)

Wer bitte stellt ein Gesamtklassement ohne Platzierungsspalte online? Sollen wir durchzählen? Komische Sache...


----------



## tranquillity (27. September 2010)

Pif schrieb:


> Wer bitte stellt ein Gesamtklassement ohne Platzierungsspalte online? Sollen wir durchzählen? Komische Sache...



Also, ich habe 80 Teilnehmer auf der 63km Runde gezählt (davon 6 Frauen). (Der eigene Platz ist bei mir diesmal leichter zu ermitteln. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

